# Member contact info



## ripjack13

Ok, so if anyone wants to share their info, send me a message with your info.
Real name and a Phone number we can reach you at.

Do not post your info in this topic.

We will only share the info with moderator approval, in case we need to contact you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, so if anyone wants to share their info, send me a message with your info.
> Real name and a Phone number we can reach you at.
> 
> Do not post your info in this topic.
> 
> We will only share the info with moderator approval, in case we need to contact you.



Or to send you a pizza at 3am.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Or to send you a pizza at 3am.



Good luck finding a pizza place that will deliver to my house - at all. Let alone at 3am.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony

I sent my info in. I also included my wife's info so that when I'm dead the admins can have first shot at my stuff

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Good luck finding a pizza place that will deliver to my house - at all. Let alone at 3am.



Well, yeah, but you live in a town where you turn off the stop and go light when you leave town since nobody else will need it.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung

Schroedc said:


> Well, yeah, but you live in a town where you turn off the stop and go light when you leave town since nobody else will need it.



Hey, nearest one of those is two miles outside of town!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

Sprung said:


> Hey, nearest one of those is two miles outside of town!



Aaaand my point is made.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Cody- 867-5309

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kweinert

Junior Samples - BR-549

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rob3232

Jenny-867-9309

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Hey, nearest one of those is two miles outside of town!



Had you beat in ND... Had to drive 32 miles to find a flashing caution light. If you wanted to see a flashing red light you had to drive 40+ miles. Anything with multi-color was at least 60 miles away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rob3232 said:


> Jenny-867-9309

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## steve bellinger

Sprung said:


> Hey, nearest one of those is two miles outside of town!


two miles is all. You must live in the big city.  It's over 10 miles for me.


----------



## Tclem

ripjack13 said:


> Ok, so if anyone wants to share their info, send me a message with your info.
> Real name and a Phone number we can reach you at.
> 
> Do not post your info in this topic.
> 
> We will only share the info with moderator approval, in case we need to contact you.


Bob Jones
(012)345-6789
789 moron ln
Dummyville NH
12345

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## rob3232

Just ring 36-24-36 I lead a life of crime.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung

steve bellinger said:


> two miles is all. You must live in the big city.  It's over 10 miles for me.



Yup - all of about 340 people in town! Next nearest stoplight is 25 miles away. Reason there's one close by is two US highways intersect there.


----------



## Tclem

rob3232 said:


> Just ring 36-24-36 I lead a life of crime.


Nice measurements lol

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rob3232

Are you hitting on me:);) you silly?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS

What's a traffic light? Explain please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> What's a traffic light? Explain please!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 136524


No wonder I have never seen one.


----------



## Tankerbarr

rob3232 said:


> Just ring 36-24-36 I lead a life of crime.


Only if she's 5'3" ;)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Bumpus upus....


----------



## TimR

We must be in the big city, can see our closest traffic light 8 miles away at night.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Bumpus upus....


----------

